# stay away from hot hues candy!



## wetsandmaster (Sep 25, 2008)

hello guys, my first candy job. dupont hot hues candy apple red, and it doesn't pop at all in the day only at night? it has to be 105 deg and the sun has to be right on the car for it to pop.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Pix don't work,but yeah,no one has anything good to say about that shit.


----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

ONLY HOK!! :biggrin:


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

hok is the shit


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIQUIDLINES_@Jan 29 2009, 05:07 PM~12852629
> *ONLY HOK!! :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## wetsandmaster (Sep 25, 2008)

i just have to stick with hok. i was going to give alsa a try but i don't know


----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wetsandmaster_@Jan 29 2009, 06:17 PM~12852721
> *i just have to stick with hok. i was going to give alsa a try but i don't know
> *


----------



## carsofabq (Jan 3, 2008)

Dont use the hot hues basecoats either


----------



## jsinnz64 (Mar 1, 2008)

shit dont cover for shit seems like 18 coats for a good cover,ill never use it agian


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

just had issues with hot hues this week on a paint job. i have used the hot hues line before (molten orange) and never had issues with before but the red candy covered horriblely and the base coat was thin on the coverage had issues.


----------



## carsofabq (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jsinnz64_@Jan 29 2009, 09:25 PM~12854710
> *shit dont cover for shit seems like  18 coats for a good cover,ill never use it agian
> *


X 100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

you should see how fast that shit fades too!!


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

anyone have any problems with sem stuff?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIQUIDLINES_@Jan 29 2009, 05:07 PM~12852629
> *ONLY HOK!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIQUIDLINES_@Jan 29 2009, 08:07 PM~12852629
> *ONLY HOK!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## creativekustoms1 (Dec 31, 2008)

sem is kool...used the sem on a flake job it looked hot...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i used sem candy red..
is ok.. i didnt have any problems


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

ive got the sem magenta to use on my 63. its the concentrate


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

sem and kustom shop and house of kolor those are the ones i use


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIQUIDLINES_@Jan 29 2009, 06:07 PM~12852629
> *ONLY HOK!! :biggrin:
> *


X's 3


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

try alsa


----------

